# Suggestions re training to a pad for 7 yr old



## sashamom (Jan 12, 2009)

Hello to all, Sasha is 7 and very well house and office trained. Now with summer coming and the golf course not allowing her to play I need some ideas. She is able to hold "it" for long periods but I would like to encourage her to use a pad if she needs to while I am gone. So far she looks at me like I am out of my mind and goes to the door waiting for me to remember the routine. Ideas? (I love the look it is so funny.) Linda


----------



## dbeech (Jun 16, 2009)

I think it will be tough to train a dog that age to use a pad. Have you considered a doggy door or having a dog walker come in if you gone more than a few hours?

You could try placing pad near the door because if she has an accident it will probably be close to the door where she goes out.


----------

